# Col Ollie North to be new President of NRA



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2018)

Oliver North to be NRA's new president - CNNPolitics

This is as close as I could come to finding a pic with a "knife hand"


----------



## Topkick (May 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oliver North to be NRA's new president - CNNPolitics
> 
> This is as close as I could come to finding a pic with a "knife hand"
> 
> View attachment 22458



His left hand is in the open-blade position


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 7, 2018)

Isn't he a convicted felon? I'm not talking shit, I think LTC North got the shaft and took the fall for a lot of important people. But at the end of the day he was convicted. At least if I remember correctly.  Why would an org that promotes lawful gun ownership have a convicted felon as their president? 

Seems odd to me, although I bet he will do really well in that position.


----------



## Topkick (May 7, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Isn't he a convicted felon? I'm not talking shit, I think LTC North got the shaft and took the fall for a lot of important people. But at the end of the day he was convicted. At least if I remember correctly.  Why would an org that promotes lawful gun ownership have a convicted felon as their president?
> 
> Seems odd to me, although I bet he will do really well in that position.


Yes he was convicted, but I believe his felonies were all eventually vacated.


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Isn't he a convicted felon? I'm not talking shit, I think LTC North got the shaft and took the fall for a lot of important people. But at the end of the day he was convicted. At least if I remember correctly.  Why would an org that promotes lawful gun ownership have a convicted felon as their president?
> 
> Seems odd to me, although I bet he will do really well in that position.


Overturned on appeal IIRC.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 7, 2018)

Disappointing.


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2018)

If anyone knows how to get arms in the masses’ hands, it is Oliver North.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 7, 2018)

AWP said:


> If anyone knows how to get arms in the masses’ hands, it is Oliver North.



That's a satire article BEGGING to be written.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> That's a satire article BEGGING to be written.


Hmmm....if only I could think of someone capable of writing such an article.


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Yes he was convicted, but I believe his felonies were all eventually vacated.


You are correct, they used some of his Congressional Testimony against him and he had been granted immunity so that was a no-no.


----------



## Gunz (May 7, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Disappointing.



Yeah. A guy the Left can always paint with scandal. IMV the NRA's got some real image issues, not all its own making, but issues nonetheless that might call for a PR makeover. I'm not sure serving up people like Ollie North and Ted Nugent is the answer.

And LaPierre, talk about creep factor. The guy's a ghoul.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I'm not sure serving up people like Ollie North and Ted Nugent is the answer.



I hate hate hate that the NRA props Terrible Ted up as a spokesperson of some type.  He falls into the category of "get off my side".

Ollie on the other hand, I predict an even larger upswing of NRA membership than you are seeing now.  Charlton Heston as el' Presidente' was a bit of a joke, Col. North?  He's legit, and will bring in dues.

The NRA will/has never been able to win over those opposed to guns.  For them, "cold dead fingers" is a rally cry, and I am now beginning to buy into it.  Giving even one inch (bump stocks) is just the foothold the anti's seek.


----------



## Topkick (May 7, 2018)

IMO, Ollie North is a patriot who thought he was doing what was best for the country and then took the fall for corrupt politicians. As a member,  I have no problem with this appointment. My .02


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2018)

LTC North is a very articulate speaker, find his testimony before Congress for n example.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 7, 2018)

I think he's a liar who did what was best for himself.  He "took the fall" for what he did himself, for himself.  Character matters to me and I think his is lacking.


----------



## Grunt (May 7, 2018)

Personally, I think they ALL lied to protect *themselves* and their futures.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 7, 2018)

Topkick said:


> IMO, Ollie North is a patriot who thought he was doing what was best for the country and then took the fall for corrupt politicians. As a member,  I have no problem with this appointment. My .02



Turning a blind eye to drug smuggling isn't what's best for the country.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 8, 2018)

I don't know if you can squarely put that on his shoulders. I'm sure he was involved, but heavily doubt he was running dope to arm the contrast with just his say so. That's a bit above his paygrade, but I'm willing to bet he was fully aware of it and took part in covering it up.

There were some other issues of improper funds use that he looked pretty weak sauce on. So yeah under the telescope he doesn't look very trustworthy. But I would imagine there is a whole hellova lot I will never know about the truth of that mess...


----------



## SpitfireV (May 8, 2018)

You'd probably know a lot more if he hadn't destroyed massive amounts of documents ;)


----------



## CQB (May 8, 2018)

OK, who were the other candidates?


----------



## Gunz (May 8, 2018)

CQB said:


> OK, who were the other candidates?




That's the question. The organization has become so unfairly stigmatized by the hysterical anti-gun crowd, candidates would have to be willing to take a shitload of media abuse...especially in the wake of each new mass shooting. @Ooh-Rah , I do see your point about North, though. He's the kind of guy who would probably welcome the confrontation and certainly he's pretty immune to criticism.


----------



## Box (May 8, 2018)

Yes - who exactly was he running against?   

Sort of like watching the ex-con crack smoking Marion Barry get elected as the mAyor of DC - exactly how bad were the alternatives?

Unfortunately, it is an absolute sign of the times 
so what
who cares
whatever


Wide spread buffoonery at the nation level has desensitized the rank and file US citizen to a point where bullshit no longer has the same offensive smell it did a few years ago.
Well, "your" bullshit still stinks to the high heavens, but mine is tolerable, just a tad inconvenient and besides, as long as it over powers YOUR bullshit... 
...so what
...who cares
...whatever


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 8, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> That's the question. The organization has become so unfairly stigmatized by the hysterical anti-gun crowd, candidates would have to be willing to take a shitload of media abuse...especially in the wake of each new mass shooting. @Ooh-Rah , I do see your point about North, though. He's the kind of guy who would probably welcome the confrontation and certainly he's pretty immune to criticism.


Remember I said this.  

After Ollie retires/dies, Tom Selleck is next in line.


----------



## Blizzard (May 8, 2018)

Does the NRA elect or appoint it's president? ie. does the membership have say or no?


----------



## Grunt (May 8, 2018)

Personally, I would much rather a "civilian" act as president rather than a perceived "war monger". In my unimportant opinion, the fearful sheep would respect one of their own over another military gun/war lover. The NRA needs to have a makeover anyway!


----------



## Topkick (May 8, 2018)

CQB said:


> OK, who were the other candidates?



LTC North was already on the NRA board of directors and was favored by the other members of the board.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I think he's a liar who did what was best for himself.  He "took the fall" for what he did himself, for himself.  Character matters to me and I think his is lacking.


I disagree with arming Iran, I believe at least one American died from that decision.
But I also disagree with the democrats doing everything they could to assist communism in Central America, and am happy he found a way around their bullshit.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2018)

Agoge said:


> Personally, I would much rather a "civilian" act as president rather than a perceived "war monger". In my unimportant opinion, the fearful sheep would respect one of their own over another military gun/war lover. The NRA needs to have a makeover anyway!


Are you a member?
We need someone who is articulate, and not afraid of the press, LTC North meets those criteria.
War-monger, seriously?


----------



## Grunt (May 8, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Are you a member?
> We need someone who is articulate, and not afraid of the press, LTC North meets those criteria.
> War-monger, seriously?



Did you not see where I said perceived war monger in quotes? And are you implying that there aren't articulate people that aren't military? I am not a member.


----------



## Topkick (May 8, 2018)

Agoge said:


> Personally, I would much rather a "civilian" act as president rather than a perceived "war monger". In my unimportant opinion, the fearful sheep would respect one of their own over another military gun/war lover. The NRA needs to have a makeover anyway!


May I ask why you believe the NRA needs a makeover? I ask because I am a member and I am mostly happy with the NRA.


----------



## Grunt (May 8, 2018)

Topkick said:


> May I ask why you believe the NRA needs a makeover? I ask because I am a member and I am mostly happy with the NRA.



I probably used bad terminology when I said "makeover." I'm not impressed with Lapierre and never have been. I was a member years ago and left after I didn't feel that they were accomplishing much in my day-to-day life pertaining to gun rights. In the last few years, the nation seems to have lost more gun rights than gained or maintained, but I don't necessarily fault the NRA for that as much as I do politicians and bleeding hearts. As someone in their target audience, I wouldn't mind seeing some obscure person in leadership that is a good ole boy that believes in gun rights and isn't a part of the political machine. Who knows, maybe my mind will be changed in the future as I am not closed to it.  We shall see....


----------



## Topkick (May 8, 2018)

Agoge said:


> I probably used bad terminology when I said "makeover." I'm not impressed with Lapierre and never have been. I was a member years ago and left after I didn't feel that they were accomplishing much in my day-to-day life pertaining to gun rights. In the last few years, the nation seems to have lost more gun rights than gained or maintained, but I don't necessarily fault the NRA for that as much as I do politicians and bleeding hearts. As someone in their target audience, I wouldn't mind seeing some obscure person in leadership that is a good ole boy that believes in gun rights and isn't a part of the political machine. Who knows, maybe my mind will be changed in the future as I am not closed to it.  We shall see....



Fair enough. My argument would be that I believe the NRA has helped protect the 2nd Amendment at a time when it has been most fiercely attacked. There have been recent positive pro-gun laws enacted as well.


----------



## Grunt (May 8, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Fair enough. My argument would be that I believe the NRA has helped protect the 2nd Amendment at a time when it has been most fiercely attacked. There have been recent positive pro-gun laws enacted as well.



There is no doubt that they have towed the line for 2nd Amendment issues. I don't like the compromises they have agreed to in some arenas. Maybe it's because I am getting old and have seen how "compromise" can do more harm than good in some instances -- especially in the 2A area. There has been some positive gun laws passed in areas of my AO, but the NRA had nothing to do with it.

I am not an anti-NRA guy and I don't bad mouth them to perspective members to which my son is. He is joining and asked my opinion about it prior to doing so. He explained what he wanted and expected out of them and I told him they are a great organization for what he needs.

Like I said...I hope to see them do great in the future for gun rights, but I'm simply not ecstatically happy that Oliver North is president as though he will somehow make the organization any better.


----------



## Topkick (May 8, 2018)

Agoge said:


> I probably used bad terminology when I said "makeover." I'm not impressed with Lapierre and never have been. I was a member years ago and left after I didn't feel that they were accomplishing much in my day-to-day life pertaining to gun rights. In the last few years, the nation seems to have lost more gun rights than gained or maintained, but I don't necessarily fault the NRA for that as much as I do politicians and bleeding hearts. As someone in their target audience, I wouldn't mind seeing some obscure person in leadership that is a good ole boy that believes in gun rights and isn't a part of the political machine. Who knows, maybe my mind will be changed in the future as I am not closed to it.  We shall see....


To add, if we don't have someone who is politically connected we will be shut out and will lose more rights. I don't like it, but that's the how the game is played. I'd bet if any pro-gun laws pass anywhere, the NRA is behind it politically.


----------



## Grunt (May 8, 2018)

Topkick said:


> To add, if we don't have someone who is politically connected we will be shut out and will lose more rights. I don't like it, but that's the how the game is played.



I know what you are saying, I simply disagree. Here is why...Oliver North is not the power or the organization. The power is in the membership, their numbers, and their funds. North is their "spokesman" and nothing more. If he is what is needed to push the organizations goals forward, then they should shut their doors. I would much rather a constitutional lawyer lead the organization based on the true standing of the 2A rather than another political crony.

The system is what it is because we -- the populace -- don't change it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 8, 2018)

I don't think it's all the NRA, when you have the Brady campaign and the left screaming "dead children" and staging school walk outs. 

Some how the kids have become the political chess peices, leaving the NRA the face of arguing with highschool kids and looking really bad and heartless. Yes its engineered for that exact purpose, but the NRA's spokesmen/spokeswoman have left undesirable effect on the middle of the road mom and dad Americans...and that shit is bad.

Now we have the guy with a questionable back ground from the 1980's who was plaster all over TV when middle of the road mom and dad were in school, taking the helm of the top org fighting to preserve the 2A, at a time when middle of the road mom and dad are afraid their kids are going to die at school. 

I cannot see how any reasonable person, could not see the possible issues with that, or the political talking points they are just giving the left. Talking points with substantial substance with a quick Google search and little knowledge of the inner goings on of that time and situation. 

That said, I doubt this will work well for the NRA, and will probably cause further distraction and division of the middle of the road Americans.  

$.02


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I don't think it's all the NRA, when you have the Brady campaign and the left screaming "dead children" and staging school walk outs.
> 
> Some how the kids have become the political chess peices, leaving the NRA the face of arguing with highschool kids and looking really bad and heartless. Yes its engineered for that exact purpose, but the NRA's spokesmen/spokeswoman have left undesirable effect on the middle of the road mom and dad Americans...and that shit is bad.
> 
> ...


Do those middle of the road Americans have a problem with the left snuggling with communists? or people like Soros?  
He's less in your face than Nugent, and I am not losing sleep over his election.  Same with tossing Grover Norquist off the board.  The NRA will do fine, and other groups are going to thrive also.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 8, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Do those middle of the road Americans have a problem with the left snuggling with communists? or people like Soros?



That's a bit of a loaded question, and one I'm fine giving a personal opinion on. But doubt most middle of the road Americans would even know what your talking about. And most likely chop those things up to crazy right conspiracies vs a guy like LTC North they can Google and get the basic assumptions that he was involved in gun running and did some bad stuff as USMC officer.

Which was the point of my orgional comments.


----------



## Gunz (May 8, 2018)

As a general statement, I'm "okay" with Ollie North...I'd really like to see Tom Selleck in the top NRA leadership position. I think he'd be perfect from a PR standpoint. Just my 2c.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 27, 2019)

Well that didn't last long... https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...s-standing-his-ground/?utm_term=.7d93484edaa6


----------



## Topkick (Apr 27, 2019)

Totentanz said:


> Well that didn't last long... https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...s-standing-his-ground/?utm_term=.7d93484edaa6



It'll be interesting to see if anything comes from North's allegations. I find it somewhat ironic, though, that Ollie North is claiming that there is something shady going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 27, 2019)

I didn't like Ollie North as the head of the NRA anyway.  Bye, Felecia.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 27, 2019)

Eh, La Pierre is a shyster and a Fudd. Word on some of the firearm forums is that Ol Wayne's been appropriating NRA funds, as a slush fund. NRA is better without the cancerous cyst that is La Pierre.

NRA’s Wayne LaPierre claims he is being extorted, pressured to resign by Oliver North


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I didn't like Ollie North as the head of the NRA anyway.  Bye, Felecia.


Disagree, as a Life Member I'd rather have North and ditch Wayne La Pierre.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2019)

With the elections coming up, the NRA needs to get its shit together.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 28, 2019)

NRA has some serious financial problems, and likely has for a decade or more

Secrecy, Self-Dealing, and Greed at the N.R.A.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> NRA has some serious financial problems, and likely has for a decade or more
> 
> Secrecy, Self-Dealing, and Greed at the N.R.A.


Color me shocked.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> a Fudd


This may be giving La Pierre  too much credit. Does this guy even gun?


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 28, 2019)

NRA is filled with tool bags.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 28, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> NRA has some serious financial problems, and likely has for a decade or more
> 
> Secrecy, Self-Dealing, and Greed at the N.R.A.


Are you really surprised that the _New Yorker_ has written a piece bashing the NRA?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2019)

0699 said:


> Are you really surprised that the _New Yorker_ has written a piece bashing the NRA?


Because it is the New Yorker, does that automatically make the story not credible in your mind?

Personally I believe every word, and I think that the NRA has a number of newspapers that are probably friendly to them, and would not publish such an article. The New Yorker has no such loyalty, and can publish every piece of dirt they can find.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Personally I believe every word, and I think that the NRA has a number of newspapers that are probably friendly to them, and would not publish such an article. The New Yorker has no such loyalty, and can publish every piece of dirt they can find.


I'll wait and see how this story develops but if there is dishonesty within the ranks of the NRA, I hope it gets exposed. Just as with the government, its time these organizations are held accountable to their people.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 28, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Because it is the New Yorker, does that automatically make the story not credible in your mind?
> 
> Personally I believe every word, and I think that the NRA has a number of newspapers that are probably friendly to them, and would not publish such an article. The New Yorker has no such loyalty, and can publish every piece of dirt they can find.


I do not trust the _New Yorker_.  I also don't trust _Fox News_, _CNN_, _CBS_, or the _LA Times_.  Trustworthy mass media does not exist.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 28, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Because it is the New Yorker, does that automatically make the story not credible in your mind?


Yes, shit reporting for decades. There is nothing in the media that should be taken to heart. 
Welcome to critical reading. Been reading the New Yorker since 94. Take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 28, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> NRA has some serious financial problems, and likely has for a decade or more
> 
> Secrecy, Self-Dealing, and Greed at the N.R.A.


Considering that American gun owners have been bent over and fucked by both the state and feds for the past few decades, it's no wonder that people are asking were their lobbying money went. The NRA's leadership needs to be purged. With the damage 'Ol Wayne & Cronies' have done to gun rights, I'm surprised they ain't leftist superstars.

#Hillary&LaPierre2020


Topkick said:


> This may be giving La Pierre  too much credit. Does this guy even gun?


Lol, he probably doesn't. Bet LaPierre has an silk embroidered 'Che Guevara OBummer' ball gag though, since he's all for gargling socialists balls.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> people are asking were their lobbying money went


Wayne plays on the fear of losing ground on the 2A to enhance the NRA membership drive fairly well. It may be justified, but he does a good job of convincing members that throwing more & more money at the problem is our only chance at keeping our gun rights in tact. So its pure shit if he's appropriating funds for personal gain.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2019)

My understanding is GOA is a family business.
They need to bring non-family in if they really want to replace the NRA as the #1 gun lobby.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 29, 2019)

The NRA's financial difficulties, including the legal and financial failures of the Carry Guard program, are a matter of public record.

As a matter of consequence, the New York AG has begun investigating based partially on the report from The Trace, the New Yorker article I linked, and the recent revelations that have arisen since the dustup between North and LaPierre.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2019)

Think of the disgusting irony if this led to a loss of political power within Washington which in turn meant a loss of gun rights down the road.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 29, 2019)

AWP said:


> Think of the disgusting irony if this led to a loss of political power within Washington which in turn meant a loss of gun rights down the road.


Yep,
La Pierre doing the dirty work.
I hope la Pierre goes to prision if they go under.


----------



## Topkick (May 1, 2019)

The NRA has a new president. Appears to be a strange choice, but maybe Im not woke.
Carolyn Meadows to replace Oliver North as new NRA president


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 1, 2019)

Chair of the Stone Mountain Memorial Association...I'm sure that won't stir up some shit.  What's with the NRA continuously giving us old people as the President?  Sort of like American voting for septagenarians.


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2019)

They've already got her pegged as a Nazi racist Confederate-lover.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 2, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> They've already got her pegged as a Nazi racist Confederate-lover.


Well, being involved in the board of the Stone Mountain memorial shows that, at the very least, she swipes right on confederate stuff.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> Well, being involved in the board of the Stone Mountain memorial shows that, at the very least, she swipes right on confederate stuff.




Yes, it's certainly not PC to show any respect for anybody or anything associated with the Confederacy. And yet it's disturbing to me that men of honor, like Robert E. Lee, are now considered by many on the Left to have been no better than the Nazis. And apparently, if you express any regard for him in public, you must be a Nazi, too.

There is a not so subtle distinction there that many people, even some people of intellect--and I don't mean you--choose to ignore. The term _Political Correctness _IMV should always be proceeded by the word _Reasonable_.


----------



## Topkick (May 11, 2019)

Apparently Ollie is in trouble for being the honest broker
Leaked Documents: Oliver North Warned NRA Over $24 Million in Legal Bills


----------

